# aide Ipod touch 4 please



## dude64200 (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir

bon j'ai un soucis !
On vient de m'offrir, à mon grand bonheur d'ailleurs, un IPOD touch 4 62giga....très content je suis ! 
problème : j'ai un Powerbook G4. et il n'est pas compatible (je suis sur mac osx 10.4.11)
Chez apple (téléphone) ils m'ont dit de prendre snow leopard pour pourvoir utiliser mon ipod touch.
Cependant je ne pense pas puisque snow requiert un intel.

question : pourrais un jour utiliser mon Ipod sur cette machine ou jamais ????

merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## Rémi M (14 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Un iPod Touch 62Go n'existe pas  mais ce n'est qu'un détail.

Si tu ne peux pas mettre SL (puisqu'il faut un processeur Intel), tu pourras jamais mettre ton iPod avec ton Mac (malheureusement...)


----------



## dude64200 (14 Septembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Un iPod Touch 62Go n'existe pas  mais ce n'est qu'un détail.
> 
> Si tu ne peux pas mettre SL (puisqu'il faut un processeur Intel), tu pourras jamais mettre ton iPod avec ton Mac (malheureusement...)




oui effectivement 64G...:rateau:
merci pour ta réponse.
donc c'est mort koi !!!!!!!

donc personne qui a ce pb ? 

c'est quand même bien bien abusé ce système, bien vérrouillé ! chapeau à la direction, un bon moyen de te tenir par les c.......magnifique machine de guerre faut le reconnaître.


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2010)

Il t'est aussi possible d'utiliser os X 10.5 (leopard).
Certes plus en vente mais trouvable en occasion ou qui sait, dans le stock d'un revendeur&#8230;


----------



## Rémi M (15 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, je suis allé un peu trop vite dans ma réflexion et j'avais pensé que pour Leopard il fallait un processeur Intel, grosse erreur de ma part, car c'est seulement pour SL 

Il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver le félin en occasion


----------

